# Loon - 12/14/11



## speden (Dec 14, 2011)

Thought I'd get in some skiing before the warmup/rain on Thursday.

Well it was a fairly warm 34 at Loon, and that was making a lot of fog banks on some of the trails.  There were some flurries in the morning, but nothing significant.  The place was pretty much deserted in the morning, and in the afternoon it picked up a little with a fair number of after school snowboarders.

Coverage on the open trails was fairly good, but unfortunately there were quite a few thin spots, some dirty snow, and gravel/stones in some of the snow.  Since there wasn't a lot of traffic, it held up fine.  I lapped everything until my legs gave out.

Some pics:

The fog






Upper Walking Boss was skiing well, but has been groomed flat.  The snow was partially melted, so fairly soft.





More fog





A pack of snowboarders





Lunch





North Peak summit





Flying Fox was open and is a nice twisty trail.  It was a little scraped off, but I could get good edge hold if I put all my weight on one ski.





Some thin cover here and there, some worse than this in high traffic intersections.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 15, 2011)

looks pretty good to me!


----------



## speden (Dec 15, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> looks pretty good to me!



Considering the lousy weather and the beating it probably takes on the weekends, it wasn't bad.

I forgot to mention, they replaced a bunch of their ski racks by the gondola with those funky lockable racks that hardly anyone seems to like.  You need to buy a special lock for them.  I'm not a fan of those, so I either use my little cable lock or use the free ski check there.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks a lot better than Wawa.  Thinking of heading up Saturday, hopefully i won't be packed with people.


----------



## speden (Dec 16, 2011)

xlr8r said:


> Looks a lot better than Wawa.  Thinking of heading up Saturday, hopefully i won't be packed with people.



Yeah, I was thinking of either Loon or WaWa, but Loon had way way more terrain open that day.  So even though it's an extra hour+ driving for me each way, it was worth it.

Saturday could be crowded and icy there.  Looks like they are in for some rain today, and then temperatures drop.  Hopefully they would blow some new snow tonight to freshen things up.

I'd expect to see them add a lot of trails next week since temps look good for snowmaking at night, and they need to get ready for the holiday week.


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2011)

xlr8r said:


> Looks a lot better than Wawa. Thinking of heading up Saturday, hopefully i won't be packed with people.


 Do you have an option to go on Sunday?


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 16, 2011)

Now with the weather Sunday might be better.  Hmm, decisions, decisions


----------

